# طلب .. استفسار .. استغاثة- ارتجاف ضوء تحذير الزيت



## saint_79 (17 يناير 2012)

فى البداية وفى اول مشاركة لى بالمنتدى اسجل كل احترامى للمنتدى الفنى جدا والاعضاء المحترمين 
ثانيا ارجو سعة الصدر لعرضي لمشكلتى 
املك سيارة فيليشيا مو2000 موتور mpi 1300 سي سي انجكشن مكيف 
فى بداية المشكلة منذ حوالى 3 شهور عندما كنت ادير المحرك صباحا تضاء انور التحذيرية وعند لقط الموتور تنطفئ فورا اى ان كل شيء طبيعى ولكن بعد مشوار كبير وخصوصا لو كان على سرعة عالية حوالى 7 كيلو طوالى 
وبمجرد ان تصل سرعة المحرك - بغض النظر عن سرعة السيارة - الى سرعة الحمل الخالى او الايدل تبدأ انوار السيارة التحذيرية الخاصة بضغط الزيت فى الرجفة وبمجرد لمس دواسة البنزين ... تختفى
فى كل مرة اركن وانزل للكشف تحت الكبوت
مستوى الزيت تمام
مستوى المياة تمام
حرارة المحرك تمام (على الثرموستات الاصلي - سرعة المروحة الاولى 92-98 الثانية 101-105)
لزوجة الزيت طبيعية بالنسبة لحرارته
بعد الكشف عليها بكونسولتو ميكانيكيين ( اجتمعوا واجزموا ان هذا زيادة خلوصات السبيكة مع الكرنك) مما يسبب هروب لسائل التزييت وفقد الضغط
تم عمل الاتى
خراطة كرنك 0.10
سبيكة كرنك 0.10
هلالات كرنك 0.10
سبيكة بييلات جديدة
جلب بييلات + بنوز جديدة
طقم شنبر
تغيير حساس ضغط الزيت + زيت + فلتر
ولكن
والحمد لله اللذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه
المشكلة كما هى بعد مشوار طويل او جرى بالسيارة او يوم طويل تظهر ولمسة لدواسة البنزين ... تختفى 
ارجو المساعدة
شكرا واسف للاطالة ولكنى ............... مخنوق وقلت افضفض



برجاء الالتزام باختيار عنوان الموضوع بحيث يدل علي محتواه ، تم التعديل هذه المرة .


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (17 يناير 2012)

ممكن نوع السياره والموديل حتي نعرف ضغط زيت المحرك المطلوب وبعده تقوم بقياس ضغط الزيت عن طريق عداد خارجي فاذا كان مضبوط فراجع سلك كهرباءحساس الزيت حيث ان لمبه الزيت تضيئ علي اذا لمس هذا السلك ارضي (سالب ) فمن الممكن ان تضيئ عند تلامس السلك مع اي جسم بالسياره وهذا ممكن ان يحدث اذا كان المحرك يعمل علي السرعه البطيئه نتيجه الاهتزاز وعند الضغط علي دواسه البنزين يقل الاهتزاز فتنطفئ اللمبه ( وفي هذا الامر ممكن ان تكون اضاءه اللمبه ضعيفه يعني بالمصري مسريه) هذا علي حد علمي وان شاؤ الله تجد مشاركات تفيدك باذن الله


----------



## saint_79 (17 يناير 2012)

الرد اخى الفاضل فى المشاركة 

*املك سيارة فيليشيا مو2000 موتور mpi 1300 سي سي انجكشن مكيف *


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (17 يناير 2012)

اخي الكريم السلام عليكم 
مشكلتك تكمن وحسب علمي بحساس ضغط الزيت او بلاسلاك الواصلة للحساس حسب ماذكر لك الاخ أحمد لان مثل هذه المشكلة حدثت معي والحمد لله نجحت عند تبديل حساس زيت اصلي وليس تجاري --- قم بتبديله مرة اخرى وانشاء الله ستتخلص من المشكلة
انا بانتظار الرد
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## saint_79 (17 يناير 2012)

تفتكر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (23 يناير 2012)

انشاء الله


----------



## جراح فلسطين (23 يناير 2012)

ربما الخلل من مضخة الزيت
بل ربما مشكلتك كلها سببها مضخة الزيت .....في البداية وقبل ان تدخل بهذة المتاهة الكبيرة والتكاليف الباهظة من خراطة كرنك وو.... يفترض بانك استبدلت مضخة الزيت باخرى جديدة وتاكد بان مصفاة الزيت غير متسخة
قد تقول بان مضخة الزيت فحصتها جيدة لكن قد يكون فيها نسبة ضعف قليلة لا تظهر فاستبدل مضخة الزيت باخرى جديدة وتاكد من المصفاة 

عموما ما قام به الفني من خراطة لا حاجة لها للكرنك ...يكفي استبدال السبائك std لان الكرنك الاصلي std


----------



## sayed .khersto (23 يناير 2012)

بالتاكيد هي طلمبة الزيت لان العيب كما هوة عند التسارع بالمتور يعلى ضغط الزيت فيطفىء اللمبة وعندما تقل سرعة المتور ترعش اللمبة وتاكيد كلامى هوة كلامك اخى لا ن فى المشوار الطويل يسخن الزيت فتقل اللزوجة التى كان عليها والمفروض اختبار الطلمبة يكون بالجاز او البنزين حتى تكشف عن عيبها فى التفويت حتى لو كان الاختبار يدوى ومن الممكن ان يكون فى مصفاة الطلمبة سدد فى اللباد الذى بالداخل يراع النظر اليها ايضا وممختصر كلامى 
الطلمبة هي السبب والمصفاة


----------



## saint_79 (24 يناير 2012)

الاخوة المحترمين جدا 
شكرا لكل الردود
وباذن الله سوف يتم الكشف على الطلمبة يوم الخميس باذن الله (لانها حوار طويل فى الفك والتركيب )
وعندا الانتهاء سيكون عندكم النتيجة فورا


----------



## sayed .khersto (24 يناير 2012)

بالتوفيق ان شاء اللة وكان اللة فى العون


----------

